# I know we will be safe



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If SHTF and it gets bad I know we will be safe. All that will need to happen is the first signs of winter hit and most will be heading for FL, AZ and CA.
You have to be nuts to stay here, and darn well prepared. 20 below again this morning. Heat wave at 2pm it warmed up to 14 above. About 44-48 inches of snow on the ground.
No one that is not well prepared will live though the first winter. Sad I know just fact.
We are ready this is our world. This winter while not the worst we have had has served as a wake up call even to us. We need to do more. The renewable wood source will be enlarged.
More stoves to burn it in. And another closet full of Fleece sheets and blankets.
Yes I am cold. Out in the weather sense 2am this morning


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Where the hell are you?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin


----------



## younggunner (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel the same way about Montana.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It was about the same here today. Tomorrow it is supposed to get into the 20's though. But yes, this winter has been a wakeup call for all of us. It is good we have these every now and again.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

younggunner said:


> I feel the same way about Montana.


Yup, it has been below zero fir the HIGH for the past week here. It did warm up to 30 today but we got 4-6 inches of snow. Power was out from 5am till about 10am too. Not that it affected ys much. We use a wood stove for heat but the heater I have in the bathroom wasn't workin. You know it is cold when the toilet has a layer of ice on it..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in Arizona right now it was 81 degrees today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here in the Southeastern US it is +35 F with some sleet and snow just to the north of me and Mrs Slippy. The local news media is freaking out again! Metro Atlanta and Birmingham municipalities are going to make damn sure that they don't screw this up and cause a Redo of what happened 2 weeks ago so they are scaring the useful idiots. Bread and Milk companies are laughing all the way to the bank. 

Like Smitty says, we will be OK here at Slippy Lodge but I can't say that for tons of useful idiots. Stay warm and safe all!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

80 degrees today here. I think most northerners would find our summers unbearable.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

86 here and rising (a beautiful day) with only 51% humidity


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to move ..... yesterday.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I want to move ..... yesterday.


Just know that when you move south, your blood thins and it's doesn't take much before you're freezin and complainin :grin:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you kids stay snuggled up there!
sending you love and warmth!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> 86 here and rising (a beautiful day) with only 51% humidity


Nice new avatar Mish...er I mean pheniox! Stay cool.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nice new avatar Mish...er I mean pheniox! Stay cool.


the ammo box needed a change


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our son and nephew in Atlanta confirmed that the grocery stores were bare due to the winter storm that is hitting the south. Below is an article related to that. ( Yeah, I know it is from InfoWars but seems to be true.)
» Panicked Shoppers Fight Over Food Amid ?Snowpocalypse? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Two weeks ago we had a weeks worth of consecutive dawn temps in the 20's. This past Sunday I had on shorts.
The past two mornings have been back down into the 40's. It's 47 right now, at 11:20 AM.
This weekend's forecast calls for bright sun and highs in the 70's. ::clapping::
North Florida weather must be going through menopause - wild mood swings.:-D


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Upper Michigan chiming in,....yeah I hear you all about the weather.....minus 20 last night + 15 mph wind=-45...but the local weathercasters don't talk about windchill here for some reason....just REALFEEL......buncha crap.just say it's really ****in cold to everyone!.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Can't complain about the mid-70's and sunny weather. Our rain from last week was almost worthless 

Wish it would rain a lot more!

Then, when we move to the PNW later this year, I'll be changing my tune and want more sun...can't win em all!

Agreed with the move thinning your blood! Born & raised in NYC and went to school close to the Canadian border. When it was 0 deg out, it was a t-shirt, vest, jeans, and sneakers 

Not no more in Sunny San Diego, CA!! 

Oh well...carry on...keep warm...inside out


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> you kids stay snuggled up there!
> sending you love and warmth!


 Ok I don't want this thread to wonder, but you are on to something.
Winter time and more so hard ones give you no option some times but to let things be a snuggle up. Winter gives you a reason to back off a bit and look around.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

They say 40 below keeps out the riff raff, is it true? I may move a few hundred miles North if thats the case.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I did my expert quals in kick pants and short sleeve tonight. it was rather chilly at about 65. enjoyed my sandals today in the 80's! I prefer winter though because of the outfits!


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

It's suppose to be in the lovely 50's all week here... it feels great. But if we get a cold storm or anything like it, I would be ok, We do have a wood stove and tons of blankets. But we are running out of wood so hopefully it wouldn't be too long...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Frost on the windshield that needed scraping this morning at 5 AM, and windows rolled down rockin' the Classic Rock station in my 2 owner 85 Camaro on the way home. ::Shrug::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> They say 40 below keeps out the riff raff, is it true? I may move a few hundred miles North if thats the case.


 Not all of them but it makes a big dent. There are some exception.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

We got like 20 inches of snow yesterday, got a little snow in my bunny boots but I was in my tshirt for the jog to the gym. Its not that bad 3 f. or -16c right now.. its -2f or -19c up at my place.. that is sort of warm.. almost bearable without heat, but probably a good 10 degrees colder than what would be comfortable. There are two days where it is expected to hit 0c!!!!! the freezing point!!! that means we are on the other side of winter!!

This is awsome!!!


Feels like -37
P.O.P: 30%
Wind N 5 km/h
Wind gust -
Humidity 70%
Sun. Morning
Cloudy periods
Cloudy periods
-30°C
Feels like -37
P.O.P: 30%
Wind NW 5 km/h
Wind gust -
Humidity 91%
Sun. Afternoon
Mainly sunny
Mainly sunny
-14°C
Feels like -18
P.O.P: 30%
Wind S 5 km/h
Wind gust -
Humidity 59%
Sun. Evening
Clear
Clear
-20°C
Feels like -23
P.O.P: 10%
Wind S 5 km/h
Wind gust -
Humidity 64%


I don't notice the weather much since I'm only outside 5 to 10 minutes a day. 












Atlanta will survive as long as the CDC power doesn't go out in some sort of blackout unleashing the worlds most deadly death upon humankind. I bet they have better electrical than than Utah Data Center so no worries.


----------

